# Cards to the troops



## Hypoponera (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello all,

As a vet, I understand the value of troop moral. It's hard to get up every morning to do your job as a soldier, if you think everyone has forgotten you. Here is your chance to show a trooper that you are behind them all the way. It's free and only takes 2 mins on my SSLLLOOOOWWWWW dial-up connection. Go to this link for Zerox.

http://www.letssaythanks.com

Hypoponera, USAF


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2007)

Pretty cool. Vet here too.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 22, 2007)

It's a darn nice thing they are doing and I for one appreciate it. It doesnt matter if you agree with what is happening, someone's son is over there and could use a smile.


----------



## Hypoponera (Nov 22, 2007)

I have been told that this will only work for people in the US. For those members in Canada and the UK, I hope you can find a site like this one.

Politics be damned!! The poor grunt gets sent into harms way even if he doesn't agree with the reason. "Ours is but to do or die..."


----------

